
Mubi Opens Their Library - nhlx2
https://mubi.com/library
======
jjgreen
Could you elucidate? I see no open library here

~~~
nhlx2
It used to be that only a selection of 30 movies where showing at a time. Now
they've opened up their library Netflix-style!

~~~
jjgreen
Oh OK, thanks for the detail!

